# nada de mau ou nada mau



## miraculus

Aí gente!

Uma dúvida, diz-se: "Não vai acontecer nada mau
                             ou não vai acontecer nada de mau"

Obrigada


----------



## Ana_Ribeiro

Olá miraculus,

deverá ser "não vai acontecer nada de mau" se a intenção é a de desejar que corra tudo bem em determinada situação.

"Nada mau" tem outro significado. Por exemplo, imagina a situação. Foste aumentado no emprego e dizes: "- O meu salário foi aumentado em 20 Euros. Não é nada mau!". Significa, neste contexto, que foi uma coisa boa que aconteceu.

Espero ter ajudado,

Ana


----------



## Alentugano

miraculus said:


> Aí gente!
> 
> Uma dúvida, diz-se: "Não vai acontecer nada mau
> ou não vai acontecer nada de mau"
> 
> Obrigada


 
Eu sugiro _"Não vai acontecer *nada* *de mal*"_


----------



## Ana_Ribeiro

Alentugano said:


> Eu sugiro _"Não vai acontecer *nada* *de mal*"_


 
Concordo;P

Ana


----------



## Vanda

Sobre mau e mal.


----------



## Ana_Ribeiro

Interessante. 

Ana


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Alentugano said:


> Eu sugiro _"Não vai acontecer *nada* *de mal*"_


Meu ouvido não se sentiu muito à vontade com essa opção. Pode ser um problema desse ouvido que eu tenho, mas tendo a achar que ele tem as suas razões. Seguindo o conselho de comparar os pares de antônimos (bem-mal, bom-mau), não acho que fique _bem _ dizer "Não vai acontecer nada de bem". Eu diria, com bastante mais naturalidade, "Não vai acontecer nada de bom". Da mesma maneira, eu diria "Desejo tudo de bom para você", e não "tudo de bem". Mas enfim, admito que tudo seja mesmo uma questão de ouvido: meu ouvido carioca pede uma coisa e o ouvido do amigo Alentugano (alentejano?) pede outra.


----------



## Alentugano

Dom Casmurro said:


> Meu ouvido não se sentiu muito à vontade com essa opção. Pode ser um problema desse ouvido que eu tenho, mas tendo a achar que ele tem as suas razões. Seguindo o conselho de comparar os pares de antônimos (bem-mal, bom-mau), não acho que fique _bem _ dizer "Não vai acontecer nada de bem". Eu diria, com bastante mais naturalidade, "Não vai acontecer nada de bom". Da mesma maneira, eu diria "Desejo tudo de bom para você", e não "tudo de bem". Mas enfim, admito que tudo seja mesmo uma questão de ouvido: meu ouvido carioca pede uma coisa e o ouvido do amigo Alentugano (alentejano?) pede outra.


 
Peraí Dom, como pode soar *mal* ao teu ouvido se você pronuncia *mal* e *mau* do mesmo jeito? 
Agora a sério, acho que neste caso ambas as formas estão corretas. Escolhi esta porque aqui costuma-se ouvir expressões como _"Qual é o mal?"_ e _"Não tem mal"_ ou _"Não tem nada de mal"._ Portanto, neste caso, é apenas uma questão de opção.
E sim, o meu nick é uma mistureba mesmo (alentejano+portuga).
Abraços


----------



## Denis555

Minha opinião:

Eu acho que depois de "nada, tudo, algo, etc" temos de usar um adjetivo e não um advérbio. Aliás como acontece com a maioria das outras línguas(que eu conheço): polonês, inglês, francês, italiano, holandês, etc.
Não sei por que o ciberdúvidas diz que seria correto tanto mau como mal... Eu vejo o uso de mal como um erro. A única explicação que eu encontrei até o momento é que NESSA EXPRESSÃO aconteça algo parecido como "tudo bom, tudo bem".
Pergunta: em Portugal pode-se dizer: Nada de bem (=nada de bom) aconteceu hoje. Algo de bem (=algo de bom) aconteceu nessa semana nos EUA. (Yes, we can!)?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Interessantes estas dúvidas. Confesso que, ao ler desdo o início, também fiquei perguntando aos meus "ouvidos", também de carioca, qual soava melhor e cheguei a construir mentalmente os exemplos fornecidos. (no sul do país, a difefença de pronúncia é marcante entre estas duas palavras: mal=colaca-se a língua no palato e mau=não se usa a língua).

Após ler até o final, fiquei com uma sensação de que realmente poderiam estar correctas as duas opções. Explico:
Quando se constroi a frase com os antônimos (que é também o que costumo fazer para não me confundir entre mal e mau), talvez possa ser possível se dizer "desejo tudo de bem para você", pois, neste caso, o "bem" teria um sentido, digamos, mais amplo, isto é, somente o bem e tudo o que ele representa, desejo a você. Neste caso, seria correto dizer o oposto: "desejo tudo de mal para você" (mentira !!). Forçando um pouco o entendimento, creio que talvez essa possa ser a razão de aceitarem as duas palavras. Mas, posso estar enganado.

Bem, dito isso, desejo tudo de bem/bom pra todos nós !!


----------



## Bilingue DualCore

Devemos pensar o seguinte: "mau" é adjetivo. Se em vez de dizermos "nada de mau", fôssemos dizer outra coisa, mas ainda usando essa construção com outro adjetivo, seria: "Nada de INTERESSANTE aconteceu." Então, seguindo este raciocínio, fico com a expressão "nada de mau".


----------



## englishmania

Eu diria "Não aconteceu nada de mal" ou "Não aconteceu nada mau".

E diria "Nada mal!" como um elogio.


----------



## zedopovo

englishmania said:


> Eu diria "Não aconteceu nada de mal" ou "Não aconteceu nada mau".
> 
> E diria "Nada mal!" como um elogio.



Em Portugal é muito comum dizer "Não aconteceu nada de *mal*" e "Nada *mau*"
Honestamente, nunca ou raramente ouvi "Não aconteceu nada de mau"  e também "Nada mal".  Mas isto às vezes varia do Norte para o Sul xD.


----------



## englishmania

zedopovo said:


> nunca ou raramente ouvi "Não aconteceu nada de mau"


Eu disse "Não aconteceu nada mau".


----------



## zedopovo

englishmania said:


> Eu disse "Não aconteceu nada mau".



Também nunca ouvi (ou se ouvi interpretei para "nada de mal"). Mas não estou a dizer que está errado.
No meu ouvido não soa bem. É o mesmo que dizer "Não aconteceu nada bom"
Agora "Não aconteceu nada de bom" já faz sentido no meu ouvido. 
Se calhar é algo típico de certas regiões.


----------



## englishmania

Sim, normalmente (e mais frequentemente) digo "não aconteceu nada nada de mal", mas também acho possível dizer "não aconteceu nada mau".


----------



## Ari RT

Esse mal não é advérbio, é substantivo. Podemos até admitir um verbo elíptico. Não passará nada de mal (mal feito, mal acontecido, mal engendrado). Mesmo assim, esse particípio (mudado pelo advérbio morfológico) é, semanticamente, substantivo.
- Não há mal (substantivo) que sempre dure, nem bem (substantivo) que nunca se acabe.
- Não vejo mal em gostar de gatos.
- O mal não me atinge (o Mal idealizado, em maiúsculo, substantivo, como em "o Amor é lindo").
- Fazer o bem (idem), sem olhar a quem;
- O mal do álcool e o mal da cocaína não se comparam;
- Meu corpo é testemunha do bem que ele me faz (Chico Buarque).

Mau é adjetivo, temos que procurar um nome para ser modificado por ele, explícito ou elíptico.
- O mau não acredita no valor da virtude (o homem mau);
- Não passará nada de mau/ruim/inesperado (coisa má/ruim/inesperada).

Então, as duas formas são válidas, maaaaaaaaas com significados ligeiramente diferentes.


----------

